# Synapse vs. Synapse SL



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

What is the difference between these two frames? LBS has a good deal on a Synapse 3 SL while I had been looking at the Synapse 5. The frames are different, aren't they??


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

i think the frames/ geometry are the same, but the weight are different. The SL is lighter something like lighter paint job and such over the regular synapse.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Look at Cdale's website, it should give you accurate info on the frames. The synapse SL is a lighter version of their carbon framed synapse. It costs quite a bit more than the regular synapse carbon, but is essentially the same frame that weighs just a few ounces less. The synapse 5 may be the aluminum framed version. The 2 bikes will probably have different component specs. When looking at the website, make sure you look at the correct model year, as the specs will change from year to year.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

It's about 80 grams lighter:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/New_for_2007_Cannondale_Synapse_Carbon_SL_article_101964.html


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Synapse SL uses a higher modulus carbon fiber than does the Synapse. A higher modulus carbon is stronger for each sheet of carbon, thus necessitating less material to construct a frame equally as strong and stiff. The end result is a lighter, stiffer stronger frame.


----------

